# Exif editor advice please.



## Valvebounce (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi Folks. 
I need to find an Exif editor with a gui front end please, I tried one that runs as command lines but I'm not that good with programming. 
All I want to do is add 33 seconds to a batch of shots from a second camera. I took pictures of a friends daughter doing a skydive and my partner took some too, we neglected to synchronise the camera clocks and when ordered by time the skydivers get back on to the side of the plane after they jump! I tried to download a gui front for the command line software but it seems to have a broken link / been taken down. 
Anyone got any advice please. 
Oh I tried to do it the Windows 10, properties, detail route but it doesn't seem to work like it did in Windows 7. 

Thanks in advance. 
Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 1, 2016)

It appears Lightroom will do it.

Jim


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 1, 2016)

Yep, as always LR is your friend 

Look at 1:30 here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9Ifl_W9LoM


----------



## Joe M (Aug 1, 2016)

I used to use "exif tag remover" ( by RL vision) and now use "exifcleaner". Well, you're not stripping exif but altering though my point is if I remember correctly, "exif tag remover" also allowed me to change the time to anything I wanted. It came in handy just for times like yours when I needed to sync cameras once in a blue. It's only $15 and I don't have lightroom anymore but I guess if you do, you could save the cash. But I thought I'd mention it in case anyone else is looking for a quick way to change any file's date and time.


----------



## Refurb7 (Aug 1, 2016)

Lightroom and Photo Mechanic both have an easy way to adjust time. Very easy.


----------



## Pookie (Aug 1, 2016)

All free... I use this to add EXIF data after negative scans. I recently used this for the very same problem you're dealing with but with two of my second shooters to my cameras and batched over 200 images in one shot. You'll need the GUI too... both are free and work perfectly.

EXIFtool
http://www.sno.phy.queensu.ca/~phil/exiftool/

EXIFtool GUI
http://u88.n24.queensu.ca/~bogdan/


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi Folks. 
Thanks to all for their advice, thanks to all the 'Lightroom does this' for undermining my decision to by DxO instead, thanks to Dilbert for correcting that! At the end of the day I guess changing the database info would do the same thing but I still resist buying in to the Adobe monopoly. 
Thanks pookie, I think that was what I was trying to get working but I couldn't find the gui link on the gui page! 
Hi Joe, thanks for your suggestion, if I can't get the gui to work on Exiftool I will give it a whirl, I really only want to adjust the time, but I guess the output jpegs could loose all but the time! 

Edit yes the bogdan gui was the one I tried. 

I will give Exiftool another shot later after all the mundane daytime stuff is done! 
Thanks again. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi Folks. 
Once again thanks to all who responded, fortunately for me I didn't have to buy Lightroom, with Pookie's help I managed to download the gui, it was where I looked originally but buried a bit deeper, Pookie's confirmation that it was still there got me digging deeper, I think it only becomes available to download once you are a registered user, at least after I registered I could find it! 
Pleased to say after clicking about in the info panel for a while trying fruitlessly to change things, I spotted the other menus, I now have synchronised shots processing, I will share a couple if I get permission from my friends daughter, she is a very private person so it might not happen. 
I really appreciate that you are all willing to help, it is what makes this place so good. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Pookie (Aug 2, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> Once again thanks to all who responded, fortunately for me I didn't have to buy Lightroom, with Pookie's help I managed to download the gui, it was where I looked originally but buried a bit deeper, Pookie's confirmation that it was still there got me digging deeper, I think it only becomes available to download once you are a registered user, at least after I registered I could find it!
> Pleased to say after clicking about in the info panel for a while trying fruitlessly to change things, I spotted the other menus, I now have synchronised shots processing, I will share a couple if I get permission from my friends daughter, she is a very private person so it might not happen.
> I really appreciate that you are all willing to help, it is what makes this place so good.
> ...



Great to hear it worked out for you... 

David


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 2, 2016)

For those looking for a Mac version of a GUI front end for exiftool, there's this:

https://hvdwolf.github.io/pyExifToolGUI/

In fact, it works on Windows and Linux, too.


----------



## midluk (Aug 3, 2016)

Using the command line for these simple non-interactive tasks is way easier than fiddling with any gui.

While you seem to have sorted out your problem already, for everybody with a similar problem, I would recommend exiv2 for adding a time offset.
In the directory with the files just run

```
exiv2 adjust -a +00:00:35 *.CR2
```
and all CR2 files in there have 35 seconds added to their exif time stamp.
Of yourse you can modify the command for different offsets (negative is possible) or different file types.

Another neat trick possible with exiv2 is

```
exiv2 mv -T *.jpg
```
which sets the file time to the time stamp in exif. This way you can make the file time match the modified exif time or you can restore the file time after you have edited an image.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi Folks. 
Thanks Neuro, midluk for the extra info. 
I decided to add a couple of shots of before and after the jump that I took on my 5D whilst my 7DII was set up on a gimbal ready for the main attraction. I found I needed to go back 4 min 30 secs on that one, man it took me ages trying to get a - in to the time adjustment before I finally tried unticking the increment box, when you do it changes to decrement, easy when you know how! 
I have to say I'd rather struggle a bit with a gui that has the ability to show you the before and after times (or other changes) before hitting the run button than struggle trying to fathom out which commands I need after the command prompt. 
I've had too many syntax error or command not known or whatever it says to ever have the confidence to use command line on critical work. Thanks for trying to edumicate me on it though! ;D I think I'll stick to my spanners and machining work. 
Apart from my unfamiliarity with the gui I found the Exiftool plus bogdan gui to work very well and wouldn't hesitate to recommend it to anyone wanting to do what I needed to do, the installation was fairly straight forward just needing both bits in the same folder. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Diko (Aug 15, 2016)

Pookie said:


> All free... I use this to add EXIF data after negative scans. I recently used this for the very same problem you're dealing with but with two of my second shooters to my cameras and batched over 200 images in one shot. You'll need the GUI too... both are free and work perfectly.
> 
> EXIFtool
> http://www.sno.phy.queensu.ca/~phil/exiftool/
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## Kathode-Ray (Aug 15, 2016)

There's also XnView:

http://www.xnview.com/en/xnview/

It can do EXIF time adjustments in batch processing


----------



## gruhl28 (Aug 15, 2016)

dilbert said:


> Jim Saunders said:
> 
> 
> > It appears Lightroom will do it.
> ...



Like every edit in Lightroom, just save your changes (Ctrl-S) and it will update the file. Well, depending on file type and type of edit it could write a sidecar file, but I think for an Exif change it updates the original file.


----------

